# Anyone fish the Grand recently?



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Heading up to fish the beaches in the morning close to PA, might stop at the Grand on the way back, feel like flopping my fly rod around a bit. Anyone been out there and see any action? I usually fish the Chagrin, or the V, but wanted to check something new out.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Leaving Akron at 6am to go there


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm thinking about making the trip there in a few weeks

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

NOTHING,I didn't see anyone catch a fish, talk to two gus that said the same thing. Still better than a day at work


----------



## fishaman1652 (Dec 28, 2011)

ballast said:


> NOTHING,I didn't see anyone catch a fish, talk to two gus that said the same thing. Still better than a day at work


I was out this morning also nothing saw about 6 guys out nobody catching anything not even any rolling I think we need a good week or two of cool temps and some rain to get them moving I'm guessing water temp is still warm. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

I can confirm the nothing report for trout, smallie and a sucker was my luck mid river. No rollers or ghosters.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for the reports guys, I never got a chance to make it out there on the weekend, hopefully soon. Hope there some rain this week.


----------



## plankem (Mar 27, 2013)

Saw a couple hookups on Saturday morning. Nothing for myself though. I did have something try to eat my strike indicator. Now considering using a dry fly for an indicator.


----------



## dealm9 (Apr 29, 2013)

Any reports on the grand tribs.? The creeks should be getting some fish with the grand having just been blown out . I am hoping that the creeks are fishable by now

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## awides (Apr 30, 2007)

dealm9 said:


> Any reports on the grand tribs.? The creeks should be getting some fish with the grand having just been blown out . I am hoping that the creeks are fishable by now
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Wondering the same thing -- anyone have a report on Paine or Big Creek?


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

I have never fished the Grand and I would like to give it a try, I also live in Cbus so any reports when its fishable would awesome...


----------



## winchesters/diesel (Feb 9, 2013)

Just drove past rain yesterday really got it moving in harpersfield dont fish it much not really big into steal heads but might try it this week il keep you updated buddy of mine got a 23" small mouth under the bridge minow hook and a float last time I checked his picture is in the bait shop.


----------



## dealm9 (Apr 29, 2013)

Fish the grand today. I want 5 for 6. I also caught the first fish I have ever caught on the swing and it also happened to be the biggest fish I have ever caught. I didn't have a scale but the guy I was with and a couple guys around said it was easily 10 pounds. It sure felt like it too. Took me about 20 to 30 minutes to land

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Airman87 (Nov 29, 2013)

dealm9 said:


> Fish the grand today. I want 5 for 6. I also caught the first fish I have ever caught on the swing and it also happened to be the biggest fish I have ever caught. I didn't have a scale but the guy I was with and a couple guys around said it was easily 10 pounds. It sure felt like it too. Took me about 20 to 30 minutes to land
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


If you don't mind me asking where about in the Grand were you and what were u using? I was at Masons Landing for about 2 hours and didn't even get a hit or see anybody catching anything I caught 1 on a mepps last week and that was it


----------



## dealm9 (Apr 29, 2013)

Airman87 said:


> If you don't mind me asking where about in the Grand were you and what were u using? I was at Masons Landing for about 2 hours and didn't even get a hit or see anybody catching anything I caught 1 on a mepps last week and that was it


Hit a bunch of different spots...under route 20 and down and upstream from route 20, kiwanis park and upstream from it, and helen hazen. Each spot had plenty of fish. I drifted egg patterns i tied myself and swung big streamers towards the end which is what I caught the big guy on. Had some other decent sized 5-6 lbers but the one on the swing was the biggest by far


----------



## Oksaw (Nov 27, 2013)

We also fished the lower grand today and did very well. Three of us hooked over 20 fish using eggs. All fish were small between 16"-18". All and all it was a fantastic day.


----------



## dealm9 (Apr 29, 2013)

This has been slamming chrome both on the chagrin and grand recently with the low and clear conditions. It s Jeff blood's blood dot. Pictures are of it wet and dry. IMHO this is the best pattern for the current water conditions. You can change the veil color to a whiter color and works great and have some with a chartreuse dot

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

dealm9 said:


> Fish the grand today. I want 5 for 6. I also caught the first fish I have ever caught on the swing and it also happened to be the biggest fish I have ever caught. I didn't have a scale but the guy I was with and a couple guys around said it was easily 10 pounds. It sure felt like it too. Took me about 20 to 30 minutes to land
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Nice fish there! Maybe I should give the grand a try one of these days.


----------

